# Yay...smelly markers!



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Smelly markers are tasty... But I got some on my feets!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh no, but who doesn't love smelly markers? How's your carpet?


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

He only got as far as the mud room!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i love his face!! so innocent


----------

